# Eared Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brahmas......DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/livestock/article/2016/08/15/time-get-hump


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh, you can keep those lop-eared humped camels...

LOL Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Eared feeder cattle are severely discounted here.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We have had "bremmer" breeders in this country for a long time. The meanest fence jumping monster Brahma bull I have ever seen belonged to my neighbor--got in on me a lot! I sure don't want any ear on my cows!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> We have had "bremmer" breeders in this country for a long time. The meanest fence jumping monster Brahma bull I have ever seen belonged to my neighbor--got in on me a lot! I sure don't want any ear on my cows!


They are hard to look at....and I can remember well walking up on a Brahma crossed bull in Coconino County while Pronghorn hunting and thinking he was going to kill me. I turned and walked away and after following me a short distance I hid in some brush and he became disinterested. He was out in the middle of nowhere by himself.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have some cows with Brahma in their bloodlines(25-50%) all of them will eat cubes out of my hand. 3 of the ones I own I purchased from my neighbor whom had no stock pens. He lead them in my stock trailer with a sack of cubes. Not all Brahmas are wild/fence jumpers. Since it's so humid in the Summer I like that Brahmas are more tolerant to the heat and insects


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

A few years ago, during the Texas drought when people were shipping cattle out to anywhere but Texas, my neighbor bought a few Brahma cross calves. Yes, they were heat tolerant. However, they were not cold tolerant. Bos Indicus is great for hot all the time, Bos Taurus does 1000% better in cold.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> A few years ago, during the Texas drought when people were shipping cattle out to anywhere but Texas, my neighbor bought a few Brahma cross calves. Yes, they were heat tolerant. However, they were not cold tolerant. Bos Indicus is great for hot all the time, Bos Taurus does 1000% better in cold.


I know 2 guys that did the same.Bought from a jockey in New Mexico.They both bought a group in the spring and it worked ok.Then they got another group in the fall and the cold hit and they stood around shivering.

And the quality of the cattle in the 2nd groups was poorer then the first.Imagine a cattle jockey doing that!!!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I've got some cows that are 3/4 angus and 1/4 bramah I use a registered hufford bull on them and get some great black and white face calves.and they don't have much ear but they grow great.
I've got 40 100% angus cows I use a Hereford bull on and get some good calves also.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Every cow we have down here is at least half Brahman, and about 150 of them are purebred braham. Braford, Braunbray, and Simbrah steers sell just as good here as more English crossed calves. Purebred Brahman steers don't bring much unless they are really good thick calves and those usually get kept bulls anyways.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We have a Brangus bull with some non eared black cows (Angus, SimiAngus). He puts a little ear on the calves, 3/16 Brahman, they grow and sell well.

If the calf has a clean belly they will sell well here.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> I have some cows with Brahma in their bloodlines(25-50%) all of them will eat cubes out of my hand. 3 of the ones I own I purchased from my neighbor whom had no stock pens. He lead them in my stock trailer with a sack of cubes. Not all Brahmas are wild/fence jumpers. Since it's so humid in the Summer I like that Brahmas are more tolerant to the heat and insects


My maternal granddad hand-raised Brahmers that were like that... my cousin too had bremmers that they fed every day-- dang things would run up to the fence and want to be petted and have their necks and ears scratched like a dang dog.

Handle them every day and they'll act just like a pet. Turn 'em loose in the pasture and handle them a few times a year, and they'll run you up a tree...

Had crossbred Herefords here that had about 1/4-1/8 bremmer in 'em... one time brother and I were out in the pasture pulling cotton trailers out to get ready for picking season. His red Chow-chow dog followed us out into the pasture, and we had three buckin-and-horn-hookin' momma cows run us up the side of a cotton trailer to get out of their way, as they chased that dog right back through under the fence. They stopped at the fence, but they'd have killed that dog by hookin and stompin him to death if they'd have caught him. No more bremmers for me...

No thanks, you can keep the camels.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Luke

You brother should have had a COW dog not a Chow-chow dog. :lol: 
Later OL Jim


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I like em wild, they raise the best calves. A good set of cur dogs and a couple horses and no problems.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

One of the purebred Brahma breeders here halter trains all the cattle. I am in a hot climate and run english cattle but provide ample shade that my animals use every day.


----------

